# Some of my shrimp collections



## soonhong (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi all, I am new to this forum and just want to share some of my shrimps. Any positive and negative comments are welcome.

Hi Moderator, Please help to delete the other thread with the same titile as I posted half way then the website hung and I could not access earlier...I just saw there is no content on that thread...sorry for the inconvenience caused. Many thanks.


P1030507 by soonhong2011, on Flickr


P1030505 by soonhong2011, on Flickr


P1030504 by soonhong2011, on Flickr


P1030458 by soonhong2011, on Flickr


P1030337 by soonhong2011, on Flickr

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

only one word for your shrimps......AWESOME.....Welcome to GTA Aquaria....


----------



## soonhong (Jul 14, 2011)

Guppy_Madness said:


> only one word for your shrimps......AWESOME.....Welcome to GTA Aquaria....


Thanks and appreciate your comment...


----------



## soonhong (Jul 14, 2011)

Share another few photos of my shrimps..


P1030758 by soonhong2011, on Flickr


P1030750 by soonhong2011, on Flickr


P1030745 by soonhong2011, on Flickr


P1030734 by soonhong2011, on Flickr


P1030623 by soonhong2011, on Flickr


P1030586 by soonhong2011, on Flickr


P1030565 by soonhong2011, on Flickr


P1030556 by soonhong2011, on Flickr


P1030529 by soonhong2011, on Flickr

Thanks for viewing..


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

you have some very nice looking shrimp there. Great coloring.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

OH WOW!! those shrimpies are really nice!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, those are some insanely good looking shrimps. 
Are all of your shrimps like that? or are these some of the better looking ones?
I notice that there are some yellow colour on the shell. These aren't pure red CRS are they?
Also what do you call this one?


soonhong said:


> Share another few photos of my shrimps..
> 
> P1030750 by soonhong2011, on Flickr
> ..


I have only one poping out of nowhere. Not sure what to do with it. I want to continue to breed a line of these guys, but if I only have one, it'll probably go recessive again.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sexy shrimp!


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

That's sucks zebra,

Your choices are either to ignore it or spend $200+ on another one to breed with.

Usually if they have pink/yellow hue, head pattern or red eyes it probably means they aren't JPRL.

Btw beautiful shrimps, are you from Korea?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice.

And it says Singapore for his location...


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow! nice shrimps.
what camera did you use?


----------



## soonhong (Jul 14, 2011)

Stephen said:


> you have some very nice looking shrimp there. Great coloring.





brapbrapboom said:


> OH WOW!! those shrimpies are really nice!


Thanks both for the great comments..


----------



## soonhong (Jul 14, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, those are some insanely good looking shrimps.
> Are all of your shrimps like that? or are these some of the better looking ones?
> I notice that there are some yellow colour on the shell. These aren't pure red CRS are they?
> Also what do you call this one?
> ...


The shrimps in the picture is Taiwanese line called Wine Red Panda and it is more sensitive than CRS and they are breed true. Pure red lines are those CRS I posted and I own few Japanese PRL from Japan and also PBL. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## soonhong (Jul 14, 2011)

sujeev87 said:


> Sexy shrimp!





CrystalMethShrimp said:


> That's sucks zebra,
> 
> Your choices are either to ignore it or spend $200+ on another one to breed with.
> 
> ...





Brian said:


> Nice.
> 
> And it says Singapore for his location...


Thanks all for the comment ...I am from Singapore..


----------



## soonhong (Jul 14, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> wow! nice shrimps.
> what camera did you use?


Thanks for the comment..I use Panasonic Lumix LX5.


----------



## soonhong (Jul 14, 2011)

Add another few pics.

Wine Red Panda

P1000783 by soonhong2011, on Flickr

Wine Red

P1000830 by soonhong2011, on Flickr

ASSA PRL

P1000080 by soonhong2011, on Flickr


P1000102 by soonhong2011, on Flickr


P1020411 by soonhong2011, on Flickr

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

wow very nice =O


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

TOTALLY SPEECHLESS....
Two thumbs up.....


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I find that it is difficult to get nice shots of crs becuase their whites become over exposed.

with your panasonic do you:

-use the zoom feature?
-Use the macro?
-is your focus and iso set on automatic? if not what number do you have your ISO set at?

thanks. Those are beautiful shots.


----------



## soonhong (Jul 14, 2011)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I find that it is difficult to get nice shots of crs becuase their whites become over exposed.
> 
> with your panasonic do you:
> 
> ...


I use Manual mode in the camera and use zoom.
- ISO 400
- apperture F4-F8 depends on the lighting
- shutter speed 1/20-1/40 handheld but try to use the tank glass for support to avoid blur
- use Raynox MSN-202 (macro adapter is required.)

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey SoonHong very nice shrimps. I was in Singapore last May and went to the Aquarama 2011 but did not see the kind of shrimps you have. But there were some black shrimps in one of the booth. Did you import your shrimps direct since I know you will not find it in any fish store in Singapore.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice shrimps, I am just blown away. Beautiful.


----------



## soonhong (Jul 14, 2011)

loonie said:


> Hey SoonHong very nice shrimps. I was in Singapore last May and went to the Aquarama 2011 but did not see the kind of shrimps you have. But there were some black shrimps in one of the booth. Did you import your shrimps direct since I know you will not find it in any fish store in Singapore.


Hi loonie, actually there are few local fish shops sell those shrimps but mine were imported from Taiwan.....I have some JPRL and JPBL directly from Japan.....when will you be visiting Singapore again? I can bring you around to some of the more famous local fish shops in singapore....


----------



## soonhong (Jul 14, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> Very nice shrimps, I am just blown away. Beautiful.


Thanks for your great comment...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh, what kind of substrate do you have? I really like the dark black colour.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## soonhong (Jul 14, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Oh, what kind of substrate do you have? I really like the dark black colour.


Hi Zebrapl3co,

I am using ADA Amazonia II...thanks...


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

soonhong said:


> Hi loonie, actually there are few local fish shops sell those shrimps but mine were imported from Taiwan.....I have some JPRL and JPBL directly from Japan.....when will you be visiting Singapore again? I can bring you around to some of the more famous local fish shops in singapore....


Hi SoonHong, thanks for your offer, normally I am in Sngapore in May. I been to those shops at AMK Ave 3/ Yio Chu Kang Road area where the former Rainbow Aq was. Anyway I cannot bring them over to Canada since today we cannot hand carry containers with water onboard flights.


----------



## soonhong (Jul 14, 2011)

loonie said:


> Hi SoonHong, thanks for your offer, normally I am in Sngapore in May. I been to those shops at AMK Ave 3/ Yio Chu Kang Road area where the former Rainbow Aq was. Anyway I cannot bring them over to Canada since today we cannot hand carry containers with water onboard flights.


I see, but how about check-in luggage as I did before to bring in shrimp from other countries to Singapore....


----------



## soonhong (Jul 14, 2011)

Some new photos of my shrimps to share....



















Thanks for viewing.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow, beautiful shrimp. Such vivid colours!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

So nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## soonhong (Jul 14, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> Wow, beautiful shrimp. Such vivid colours!


Thanks and appreciate your comment...


----------



## soonhong (Jul 14, 2011)

Greg_o said:


> So nice! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks and appreciate...


----------



## soonhong (Jul 14, 2011)

just to add few more pictures...















Thanks for viewing.


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

*shrimp tank*

All these pics give me an idea for my winter project. I have a 10 gal tank laying empty in the garage that I can turn into a shrimp tank. Can I get some pointers as to how to get started? what equipment do I need?

125 gal cichlids tank
100 gal planted tank
65 gal marine with 30 gal fuge
10 gal shrimp tank ? Hmmmm !!


----------

